# Portal 2 Black Screen issue



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, first post here. I bought myself Portal 2 yesterday on Steam, and instantly I'm getting the black screen of death issue. I've tried tones of things to get rid of it, but none have worked completely. Most just prolong my gaming time untill the black screen attacks me once again. So I have come to you lot for help. A humble gamer that wants to geek out at Valves epicness D: HELP THIS POOR SOUL! Below is my DxDiag stuff for you lot to go over. If you need anything else, ask and I'll try to provide you with it ^.^

[Edit] OH! My graphics card is a ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/1/2011, 19:27:15
Machine name: DAH_BOSS
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Advent
System Model: Centurion CPQ9104
BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/21/09 08:53:32 Ver: 08.00.14
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8600 Triple-Core Processor (3 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3326MB RAM
Page File: 2252MB used, 4397MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_026A1043&REV_00
Display Memory: 1912 MB
Dedicated Memory: 505 MB
Shared Memory: 1407 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: DELL M993s
Monitor Id: DEL3014
Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (75.025Hz)
Output Type: HD15
Driver Name: aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1083 (English)
Driver Version: 8.861.0.0
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/25/2011 04:07:48, 688128 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D702-11CF-C877-6022BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9442
SubSys ID: 0x026A1043
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem34.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTx86.6.1:ati2mtag_RV7X:8.861.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9442
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_105B0E10&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:51:47, 304128 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_105B0E10&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:51:47, 304128 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Logitech Mic (Orbit/Sphere MP))
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:51:23, 80640 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: CTF-430 V2.0-0
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0069
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:05, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Input Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0069
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0004
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:04, 24064 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:01, 55808 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:00, 25728 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0069
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | 
| +-+ Wacom Mouse Monitor
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0069
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_056a&pid_0069&col01
| | | Upper Filters: wacmoumonitor
| | | Service: mouhid
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC045
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Wacom Mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid\wacomvirtualhid&col03
| Upper Filters: wacommousefilter
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: wacommousefilter.sys, 2/16/2007 11:12:36, 11312 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/14/2009 02:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 41552 bytes
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 14.1 GB
Total Space: 305.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3320613AS ATA Device
Drive: E:
Free Space: 34.2 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD800BB-00JHC0 ATA Device
Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40F ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:11:26, 108544 bytes
Drive: J:
Model: STE EBKXYBK1 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:11:26, 108544 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:45, 12368 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 133200 bytes
Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 27712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 133200 bytes
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:45, 153680 bytes
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:50:56, 108544 bytes
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8167&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_10\4&2966AB86&0&20A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.13.0112.2010 (English), 1/12/2010 06:37:32, 257568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 12/3/2009 09:27:28, 80416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RTNUninst32.dll, 1.00.0000.0005 (English), 1/5/2010 16:39:36, 100896 bytes
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA301043&REV_00\4&204EAC5&0&0110
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:50:56, 108544 bytes
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9603&SUBSYS_96001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:45, 153680 bytes
Name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_026A1043&REV_00\4&204EAC5&0&0010
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1162 (English), 5/25/2011 05:25:48, 7800832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0020 (English), 5/25/2011 03:24:08, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6214 (English), 5/25/2011 03:25:20, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0841 (English), 5/25/2011 03:39:16, 4330496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0312 (English), 5/25/2011 03:50:38, 4017152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 5/25/2011 04:02:24, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 4/20/2011 17:30:06, 233765 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/25/2011 03:38:14, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/25/2011 03:38:14, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1061 (English), 5/25/2011 03:26:10, 262144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 5/25/2011 03:49:54, 1127552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 5/25/2011 04:01:52, 15872 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 5/25/2011 04:07:58, 151552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 5/25/2011 04:08:34, 166624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdmv.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 5/25/2011 03:59:38, 1828864 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1096 (English), 5/25/2011 04:03:26, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1096 (English), 5/25/2011 04:03:54, 401408 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 5/25/2011 04:02:10, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 5/25/2011 04:02:00, 278528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 5/25/2011 04:01:46, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4161.39728 (English), 5/25/2011 04:04:16, 462848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10834 (English), 5/25/2011 04:31:38, 17940992 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 03:43:52, 6847488 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 03:47:38, 46080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 03:47:28, 44032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 3/17/2011 18:51:44, 3929 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6214 (English), 5/25/2011 03:24:36, 29184 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6214 (English), 5/25/2011 03:25:48, 32768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6214 (English), 5/25/2011 03:26:00, 12800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 21:35:30, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0362 (English), 5/25/2011 03:58:52, 4219904 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6214 (English), 5/25/2011 03:24:50, 31744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 5/19/2011 09:13:40, 32635 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 1/31/2011 21:39:11, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 1/31/2011 21:39:37, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1083 (English), 5/25/2011 04:07:48, 688128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 5/25/2011 03:18:58, 52736 bytes
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 41472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_96001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:43, 13888 bytes
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_0E10105B&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 41472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:52:09, 258560 bytes
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AAudioRipper,0x00200000,0,0,AudioRipper.ax,
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
On2 YUV12 Conversion Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Mpa Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MpaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Mpeg Source,0x00200000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
On2 Audio Level Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
On2 PNG Export Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
MPC - RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.04.0001.2870
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
On2 Resample Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
On2 Swf Splitter Filter,0x00800000,1,2,,
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
On2 Adaptive Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
On2 FrameRate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
On2 Swf Muxer Filter,0x00200000,2,1,,
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
On2 Video Encoder Filter,0x00200000,1,2,,
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Gretech OGG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
On2 Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0002.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0348.0015
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0348.0015
Mpa Source,0x00600001,0,0,MpaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
On2 Adjust Volume Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
RadLight OptimFROG DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLOFRDec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.10.0000.0000
On2 Flv Mux Filter (FlvSDK Edition),0x00200000,2,1,,
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
On2 Crop Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
MPC - RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.04.0001.2870
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
On2 QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,,
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Gretech Network(FLV) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
_Mogulus Source Filter,0x00200000,2,2,MFilter.ax,
_Mogulus Calback Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MFilter.ax,
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0348.0015
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
MPC - RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.04.0001.2870
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
On2 Average Volume Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0348.0015
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.03.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
On2 BCHS Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
On2 Fix SampleRate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Gretech AAC Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.04.0000.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.10.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
On2 MP3 Source Filter,0x00800000,0,1,,
Gretech MP3 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPC - CDXA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.04.0001.2870
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
On2 Flv Splitter Filter,0x00800000,1,2,,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
On2 Chroma-Key Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
Mpeg Splitter,0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
MPC - RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.04.0001.2870
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0348.0015
On2 Denoise Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
On2 YUV12 Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
On2 IVTC Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
On2 Video Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3750.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Low-Motion,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Fast-Motion,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Huffyuv v2.1.1 - CCESP Patch v0.2.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel I.263 Video Driver 2.55.012,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Lagarith lossless codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP70® General Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
x264vfw - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.01.0000.50527
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DivX WMA Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DivX WMA Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Logitech Mic (Orbit,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
QuickCam Orbit/Sphere MP,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Logitech Mic (Orbit/Sphere MP),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Video Capture Sources:
QuickCam Orbit/Sphere MP,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Oxcide said:


> I've tried tones of things to get rid of it, but none have worked completely.


List all the things you've tried so far so we don't repeat something you've already done.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Right...I've done quite a few things. But I'll list the ones I remember.

1: Verified the game through Steam (several times, always says there's one item missing)
2: Renamed the Bin folder in the Portal 2 folder (inside of the main Steam folder) then tried verifying the game again.
3: Made it so the game runs as Admin
4: In game, opened up the command console and used the "mat_postprocess_enable 0" thing

I think I've tried a few others, but I honestly cant remember them. There is another way, which involves uninstalling steam, then stopping the download or some crazy **** like that...but that seems odd to me. Also, sorry for Bumping the thread (I know some communities frown upon it), but I really wanna geek out on Portal 2 for more than 5 minutes a time!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your hard drive is very full. A 300gb drive needs about 40gb free space for Windows to run efficiently and yours only has 14gb. This shouldn't cause black screens, but that's the only thing I can see wrong in your dxdiag report.



Oxcide said:


> 1: Verified the game through Steam (several times, always says there's one item missing)


Does it tell you which item is missing? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game?

See these articles for tips on fixing Portal 2 black screens:
how to fix portal 2 crashes and black screen | Light Chan
Bug/Crash Encounter black screen after launching Portal 2

If the game is running ok and then crashing after 5 minutes, it could be a heat or power problem. You've got a Radeon HD4850 which needs a good quality power supply unit. What make/model and total watts is your PSU?

Run SIW while playing a fullscreen game and post back with a screenshot showing the temperatures and voltages.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll delete some stuff anyway, since I've been meaning to do that. OR move some things to my other HDD XD And it never has told me what file is missing, but apparently it happens to everyone who downloads the game on Steam. It's an odd bug, I guess :| And I'll download thaw SIW program once I've cleared my HDD abit. No point in downloading some more onto it when I need to clear it 

I also haven't ran a DeFrag in ages. Might be time I give that a go as well. SO! Heres what I'll do. I'll do some clearing out tonight. Clean some crap from my HDD and so on, then once it's all done I'll download SIW and get that screenshot on here for you.

Right...I'm gonna feel like a complete newb for asking this...but how do I make SIW work in full screen mode when I play Poral 2? I have no clue what I'm looking at with the program D:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Run SIW and click the Hardware>Sensors section on the left. This will display the temperatrues and voltages on the right.

Leave SIW open on the desktop, then run a fullscreen game for a few minutes. Press Alt-Tab to switch from the game back to the desktop and hit the PrtSc key on your keyboard to take a screenshot of SIW.

Open Paint or any other image editor. Create a new document. Press Ctrl-V to paste the screenshot into the new document. Save the image as a jpg and attach it to your next reply.

To see your PSU (power supply unit) details, remove the side panel from your case. The label on the side of the PSU will give the make, model and total watts.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah. And I thought it had a lil overlay or something. You know, like a framerate monitor in the corner of the screen? Alright, I'll get that to you later on today ^.^


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry I took so long to reply, but heres my PSU details. I took pics, cause it's easier that way XD

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2725/imag0087l.jpg
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2909/powerthing.jpg

So what does that tell you? Cause I have no clue what I'm looking at :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your graphics card (93C) and 2 hard drives (44C, 47C) are overheating, and your PSU (450W, 16A/+12V) is too weak for your computer.

Your PSU with only 16A on the +12V rail is not suitable for a PCIE card, it should only be used with onboard graphics.

To prevent overheating, crashes and artifacts when running graphically-intensive programs like fullscreen games, the HD4850 graphics cards needs a good quality 650W PSU with 40A on the +12V rail. 

XFX Core Edition Pro 650W (53A/+12V, 85% efficiency, 5 year warranty) - £60, free delivery

Remove the side panel and blow out any dust with a can of compressed air, especially around the fans, heatsink, card slots and air filters. Use a cotton bud to carefully clean the back of the graphics card fan blades.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright ^.^ What I'll do is keep the gaming to a downlow for now and buy that PSU when I next get paid. And I'll do those cleaning tips too. Is there anything else you could suggest to help the general running of my computer? Or do you think my main problem is my underperforming PSU?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

After you've cleaned out the dust, checked the fans and installed a suitable PSU, you should find the system temps go back to normal. With the graphics card getting enough power, this should fix the black screens.

16A/+12V is well below the minimum power required for the HD4850 to run safely while gaming, so there's a chance that the graphics card might have been damaged. I would avoid running any demanding games until you get the new PSU.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright man, I'll keep off the games for now. Thanks. We'll see if it fixes things once I get a new PSU ^.^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're not getting the new PSU for a while and want to test the card for damage, you can plug it into another computer with a good quality PSU and run FurMark for about 15 minutes. If the GPU temperature goes over 90C, or there are any artifacts in the spinning animation, or the screen goes black, then you'll know for sure that the card has been damaged.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

koala said:


> If you're not getting the new PSU for a while and want to test the card for damage, you can plug it into another computer with a good quality PSU and run FurMark for about 15 minutes. If the GPU temperature goes over 90C, or there are any artifacts in the spinning animation, or the screen goes black, then you'll know for sure that the card has been damaged.


I dont think it's damaged. Just alittle tired of me trying to play high end games. Thing is, other games it handles like a piece of piss. Like Dragonage 2, L4D2, Fallout 3 and Just Cause 2. Those games run without a single problem. And of course Minecraft, but thats not exactly the most graphically demanding game, is it? X3 So we'll see how things go. And I plan on getting the PSU as soon as I get my next paycheck, which should be at the end of the month. Are these things easy to install? D:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Fairly straightforward. First make a note of where all the cables are connected to inside the computer (motherboard, cards and drives). Then unplug the cables, remove the 4 screws at the back of the case and slide the PSU out. Install the new PSU, attach the cables and switch the computer on. Leave the side of the case open so you can check the fans are working. When you've got to the point where Windows is loading and there are no problems, you can put the side panel back on the case.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

koala said:


> Fairly straightforward. First make a note of where all the cables are connected to inside the computer (motherboard, cards and drives). Then unplug the cables, remove the 4 screws at the back of the case and slide the PSU out. Install the new PSU, attach the cables and switch the computer on. Leave the side of the case open so you can check the fans are working. When you've got to the point where Windows is loading and there are no problems, you can put the side panel back on the case.


-Salutes-

Sounds easy enough! Once I've got that new power supply, I'll update you on if everythings sorted out.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally got my new PSU. And I think it's running alot better now! My computer seems to be alot more quiet. I havent given Portal 2 a real testing yet, just a few minutes so I could do another SIW thing for you. But when I was playing it didnt sound like my computer was about to have a heart attach. Here's the new readings and the old readings for you.

New: http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2553/psustuff.jpg
Old: http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2909/powerthing.jpg

And the PSU I bought was a HighPower 650W

Does that seem all good to you? There are a few differences from what I can see on the SIW, but I honestly dont have a clue what I'm looking at.


Ok. After about 15 minutes of gameplay I had the black screen crash again. I honestly dont know what to do anymore...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

With the new PSU, your +12V reading has gone from the 11.78-12.10V range up to the 12.22-12.35V range. This could indicate a low quality PSU that is struggling.

Also, your graphics card has increased from 93C to 104C. The HD4850 should be around 40C at idle and 70-80C while gaming.

The good news though is your hard drive temperature has dropped from a dangerous 47C to a much better 34C.

Your graphics card running at 104C could be due to the card being damaged by your old weak PSU, or the graphics card fan speed being set too low in the Catalyst Control Center, or your new PSU is not good enough.

1. To see if the card has been damaged, test it with FurMark in another computer with a good quality 650W PSU, or take it to your local PC repair store (preferably anywhere but PC World) and get them to test it.

2. To increase the GPU fan speed, open Catalyst and go to Performance > Graphics Overdrive. Increase the Fan Control slider to 80%, click the Apply button, then run the game and SIW to test.

3. Your new HighPower 650W PSU seems to be only available from PC World, Dixons and Curries in the UK (all owned by the same parent company). This suggests it is a rebadged generic unit, possibly of low quality. You would expect a good 650W PSU to have two PCIE cables and a single +12V rail, but yours only has one PCIE cable and four +12V rails. The XFX 650W suggested earlier would have been a better choice, or the Corsair TX 650W.


From posts #4 and #6:


Oxcide said:


> Verified the game through Steam (several times, always says there's one item missing) ........ it never has told me what file is missing, but apparently it happens to everyone who downloads the game on Steam.


Uninstall the game, clear the Steam cache and reinstall. Do you have any links so I can see other examples of people with this missing file?


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Right, Koala. I think I've actually figured out my problem. I think my CPU just gets too over heated. The fans I've got in my computer seem to be utter garbage (loud things they are), but right now I've got the game running at it's lowest possible settings. The CPU fan is sitting at 98%, and the CPU temp is averaging around 100C and 101C. It hasn't crashed yet, but I think all I really need to do now is get some better fans. Maybe with some anti-dust filters too. Hell, I may just buy a new case with some built in gaming level fans. I may also save up to get a new graphics card, just for the hell of it. But right now things look semi-ok. What I'll do though, is with my next set of money I'll buy some new fans and see if that helps. But for now, lets see if I can keep things going as they are without the game crashing...I'll try not to alt-tab to SIW. XD

[EDIT] Oh, another thing. I didnt get the PSU you suggested because it was out of stock D: But can you suggest to me some good, quiet fans? Including CPU fans?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your most recent SIW screenshots show your CPU temperature at 50C. If it has now doubled to 100C, remove the heatsink and fan from the CPU, clean off the existing thermal paste or pad with isopropyl alcohol, then reapply some fresh Arctic Silver 5 (£6, free delivery) and check the CPU temperature in BIOS to get the idle reading, and with SIW while running a fullscreen game or Furmark.

I'm currently using these case fans - Xilence Red Wing 120mm - one at the front and one at the rear. They are only £4 each and offer the same kind of performance as £15-20 fans. They come near the top in comparison tests (noise levels, amount of air shifted, price, etc) against much more expensive fans. Highly recommended. Make sure your case can take 120mm fans and not just 80mm.

Antec Performance Max CPU Cooler - £25, free delivery
Zalman Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler - £24, free delivery


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

koala said:


> Your most recent SIW screenshots show your CPU temperature at 50C. If it has now doubled to 100C, remove the heatsink and fan from the CPU, clean off the existing thermal paste or pad with isopropyl alcohol, then reapply some fresh Arctic Silver 5 (£6, free delivery) and check the CPU temperature in BIOS to get the idle reading, and with SIW while running a fullscreen game or Furmark.
> 
> I'm currently using these case fans - Xilence Red Wing 120mm - one at the front and one at the rear. They are only £4 each and offer the same kind of performance as £15-20 fans. They come near the top in comparison tests (noise levels, amount of air shifted, price, etc) against much more expensive fans. Highly recommended. Make sure your case can take 120mm fans and not just 80mm.
> 
> ...


 
Ok man, those sound good (and cheap ), so I'll deffinately look into them. I'll also get myself some compressed air cans so I can clean the inside of my comp some more. And the 100c was when I was playing Portal 2, not idle. The idle temp iiiisss.... about 67C for the Graphics card...not CPU. Which is what I meant befor. Sorry >_< But yeah, deffinately look into those fans!


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Just orderd myself two of those Xilence Red Wing fans. I did check the current size of my fans and they are fine  I'll buy the CPU cooler when I get a little more money. I may also start saving up for a new Graphics card. I dont know yet. I'll see how things go with the new fans.


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting, but I just had a massive clean out of the inside of my computer with one of those compressed air cans (those things get FREEZING cold D: ) and look at the new readings while playing Portal 2!

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/7259/newpsu.jpg

A vast improvement all right, right? So it is a heating problem. Luckily I orderd those new fans, and I'll deffinately be getting a new CPU cooler when I have the money. I'm also going to be leaving the side off my computer, get my air in there. I may just slap on some chicken wire so my cat and dog dont get interested in all the shiney things. XD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Good work with the compressed air! :smile: Your CPU has dropped from 50C to 44C, and your graphics card has dropped from 104C to 79C - big improvement.

Your hard drive is reaching 40C, but the new case fans should help reduce this. Also, you might need to move the hard drive to a lower position in the mounting bay, nearer to the rear case fan. I recently repositioned my 3 hard drives to give more space between each one, and this reduced their temps from over 40C to about 30C.

It's better to leave the side panel on. The case should be kept closed to allow the front to rear airflow to work properly. When you install the new case fans, make sure they're pointing the right way. The front fan should be pulling air in and the rear fan should be blowing air out.

Your +12V (which provides power to the CPU, hard drive and graphics card) is still quite high at 12.42V. Check the voltages in BIOS to get a more accurate reading. Ideally it should be between 11.9-12.1V


----------



## Oxcide (Jul 1, 2011)

What I'll do is have a good move around once I've got my new case fans. Move the HDD's around and see how things roll. I'll try putting the case back on and doing a temp check. If things are the same or improve (is that a posibility?) then of course I'll keep it on. You've been a great help, Koala. I'll admit at first when I joined here and didnt get a responce, I felt annoyed. But now with all the help you've given me, I'll deffinately send my friends here if they need help and I'll come back whenever I need help.

Thanks, mate


----------

